# Hi there!



## cthe (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi guys,
I'm Catherine and I have two 9-month-old kittens, Flurry and Mocha. Recently I've discovered one of the kittens having cracked toes, I took him to the vet who said there was nothing wrong with him. I'm still a little worried since it's my first time encountering anything like this so I'm looking to see if anyone had seen/experienced similar cases.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi Catherine welcome to the forum!
Flurry and mocha are so cute!


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Hmmm... do you have any theories on what caused, or is causing it? Maybe rough litter, chemical contact (walking on floors after they were recently cleaned), or walking a lot on a surface with friction, like cement?


----------



## Koda&jack (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi! Awwww Mocha and Flurry are adorable! I love the photo of the kitty in the container 😻 welcome to the forum. I think as long as he isn’t showing any signs of pain or infection, limping, oozing puss, etc. he should be fine. I’m assuming the wound isn’t open and it’s just the dead skin pulling apart from the paw. If you see any signs of an infection, it progressively getting worse, etc. I would get him to the vet ASAP! Hope this helps!


----------

